# Onboard Audio vs desktop DAC for headphones?



## AntDeek (Mar 10, 2017)

Need an audiophile's help on this one. I have ASUS crystal sound 3 onboard, and it has an SPDIF out. Is it better to use my turtle beach Dolby DAC via optical or just plug in my headphones via the normal 3.5mm jack?


----------



## Kursah (Mar 10, 2017)

Which sounds best to you? That's what matters.

Everyone hears things differently, and different options will provide different sounds. Depending on what you can tune to your liking, is what you should use.

Most onboard solutions fall short of add-in solutions. But there are some quality DAC's and sound processing chips being deployed on modern mainboards that deems the need of extra hardware no longer necessary for many folks. I find this to be great news!

For now I prefer my Aune T1 mk1 over my Realtek ALC1150 on my Z87. I use EqualizerAPO to deploy a tunable EQ, and PeaceUI to have a GUI to adjust it (otherwise you're editing text files). Works great for me overall. 

On my laptops, I rely on the Dolby processing and outputs though, both on my Dell 3540 and Acer Predator 15. No complaints, but then I'm using earbuds here where on my main system I'm using my fullsize AKG K553 Pro's. 

Another big thing is power output, and quality of that power...if your headphone jack output is weak, you might find bass non-existent and no amount of EQ can fix it right. 

If you need audiophile's helps, you'll find many self-proclaimed audiophiles on Head-Fi.org. I don't consider myself an audiophile but have listened to and purchased a lotta sound gear and headphones over the years. I'm pretty content with my setup. There are a few folks around here though that have some excellent knowledge in this arena...I think right now you can best solve your question by testing your options and choosing which sounds best to you...because at the end of the day all our opinions might not equate to what sounds best to you.


----------



## AntDeek (Mar 10, 2017)

Kursah said:


> Which sounds best to you? That's what matters.
> 
> Everyone hears things differently, and different options will provide different sounds. Depending on what you can tune to your liking, is what you should use.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much my friend


----------



## revin (Mar 10, 2017)

Like *@Kursah* said it will be some trial and error with you to find that sweet spot that could bring the biggest smile apon you. 
The low impedance of the new 598Cs really helped a LOT with just using onboard output. Either from a portable or the PC.
They do love the output from my VSX39TX. Glad they included both cables.
So some headphones can be a quick way to get some extra oomph....................


----------



## AntDeek (Mar 10, 2017)

The impedance of my headphones are "under 51 ohms" when I plug them in. Forgive me this is not my area of expertise


----------



## Kursah (Mar 10, 2017)

What is the make/model of your headphones?

Have you tested both options? How do they compare to your ears?


----------



## AntDeek (Mar 10, 2017)

Personally I think the optical audio out sounds better, it's a Dolby DAC, and my mobo only supports DTS, so I think I'm just getting a bitstream out. 

Headphones (embarrassed to admit) are PS4 gold over ears.


----------



## Kursah (Mar 10, 2017)

Hey if it sounds good and you're happy with it, then enjoy!

I've spent $100's or even $1000's chasing what I could afford for "audiophile" sound...only to realize my ears aren't that sensitive and I happen to still be somewhat of a basshead and I like to EQ my audio (thanks Dad! I grew up playing in his studio before he changed careers.).

Enjoy!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 10, 2017)

Main advantage of an external DAC is that it can put out a lot more power to drive hard-to-move woofers.  If you have easy-to-drive woofers, I find onboard does fine.


----------



## revin (Mar 10, 2017)

Ant you might keep an eye on amazon for those new Sennheiser CS598Cs on sale about $100.
Got mine for 49 with  $50 fathers day card from my youngest girl.
The lower the impedance will help with less power to drive them at higher volume.
I like them better than the Sony MDX and are soooo comfortable on my head with glasses.
I admit I also use them with my 6s phone but they do sound very good and even at loud volume on it.
But as with the better audiophile output of the Pioneer, they can get vey loud.
EDIT: Ford got to it as I was typing, . If the cost for an external DAC is over budget for some then it may be worth it to get a pair. I think it the only upper end pair like that without very high budget


----------



## AntDeek (Mar 11, 2017)

Thanks for all the help guys. I do realize that when using my DAC I get MUCH MUCH louder sound being as there is a built in amp in my DSS2 by turtle beach.


----------

